
Microsoft: entertainment overtakes multiplayer gaming on Xbox - shawndumas
http://www.theverge.com/2012/3/27/2905923/xbox-live-entertainment-overtakes-multiplayer-gaming-stats
======
wilfra
Their Trojan Horse is working out. I wish them all the success in the world,
if only to coax Apple into making the iTV.

